# GT-Treffen 2017 Lenggries



## epic2006 (30. Mai 2017)

Servus beinand,

der Termin für das diesjährige Treffen steht, der Ort auch, die Touren quasi, das Gadget ist gesetzt.

Es geht vom 28.07.-30.07. nach Lenggries ins Jugendgästehaus Isarwinkel https://www.jugendgaestehaus-isarwinkel.de/. Das Haus ist ja einigen bereits aus 2014 bekannt. Wir werden dort wieder alleine sein, Frühstück ist inkl., Bettzeug ebenso, Mitragessen wird auf irgendeiner Hütte stattfinden und Abends wird ja eh gegrillt.

Ein sicherer Abstellplatz für die Bikes und ein Bikewash sind ebenfalls vorhanden.

Peter hat als Gadget Trinkflaschen vorgeschlagen, hatten wir noch nicht, wir finden das gut, also einstimmig angenommen Preis und Aufdruck wird hier gepostet, sobald es final ist, auch die Abfrage, wer wieviele haben möchte. Einen Versand werde ich nicht anbieten, ausgenommen hiervon sind unsere Handvoll Dinosaurier, die dieses Jahr leider nicht teilnehmen können.

Es wird zwei Samstagsrunden geben, eine anhängertaugliche ( ist noch nicht ganz fix ) und eine etwas sportlichere, aber für jeden der ein paar mal im Jahr auf dem Rad sitzt machbare Tour (ca. 4h, ca. 35-45km, ca. 1000-1700HM je nach Lust und Laune/Fitness ).
Sonntag wird es wieder eine Kaffeerunde geben, was nicht heißt, dass das in der Ebene abläuft, sondern dass auf der Hälfte Kaffee getrunken wird. (ca. 2h, 10km, 400HM)
Wir sind hier in den Alpen, es geht also lange relativ steil bergauf, dann Hütte, dann ebenso steil wieder runter. Helm ist daher angeraten, vernünftige Reifen und Übersetzung ebenso. Ein Fully ist keinesfalls nötig, Hardtail reicht. Da hier das Wetter sehr schnell umschlagen kann, ist Regenzeug angeraten, von strahlendem Sonnenschein bis apokalyptischen Regengüssen dauert es oft keine 5 Minuten...

Für alle Neueinsteiger in der Welt der legendären GT-Treffen noch ein paar kurze Erläuterungen zum Ablauf:

- GT ist Pflicht! Es ist ein Markentreffen! Es darf gerne mehr als ein Rad mitgebracht werden

- jeder Teilnehmer bringt zum Treffen *eine *Kiste Bier aus seiner Heimat mit.

- Für die Abendverpflegung ist jeder eigenverantwortlich, heißt, dass Grillfleisch etc. selbst besorgt	werden muss (Supermarkt ist 300m entfernt)

- Familienanhang jeglichen Alters ist willkommen, von 0-100 Jahren darf jeder gern mitmachen!

- es ist *keine *Rennveranstaltung, primär geht es um die Gemeinschaft, kurze Rangeleien im Sinne von "wer hat die dickeren Waden ->Peter" gibt es halt schon...

- es gibt eigentlich immer einen unorganisierten kleinen Teilebasar.

Bei Rückfragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung, kurze PN an mich, wer meine Nummer noch hat auch gerne anrufen/WhatsApp etc.

Ein LMB-Eintrag werde ich die Tage noch erstellen, bitte dort dann eintragen, den Link poste ich hier. Macht's a Busserl Werbung, damit die Teilnehmerzahl noch steigt!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Onegear (30. Mai 2017)

Super! Ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig!

Hat jemand Bierwünsche aus der Hauptstadt? Sonst würde ich mixen oder was von ein paar Kiezbrauereien mitbringen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (31. Mai 2017)

Hier der LMB-Link: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16486

Bitte fleißig eintragen, dann ist die Teilnehmerzahl übersichtlicher!

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (8. Juni 2017)

Up.

Thomas, oder ein anderer Mod, bitte das Thema wie jedes Jahr oben anhängen.

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jinpster (13. Juni 2017)

Ich melde mich spät, aber ich melde mich. Ich versuche mal den Termin die nächsten Tage in den Kalender zu basteln. War ja recht witzig letztes Jahr.


----------



## epic2006 (14. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön Je mehr Teilnehmer, desto lustig

Sonst noch wer? Bissl geht schon noch!


----------



## epic2006 (5. Juli 2017)

So, es ist ja nun nicht mehr so lang hin...

Erstmal bezüglich des Gadgets, es werden Trinkflaschen mit 575ml, ähnlich denen von Specialized, also geschraubter Deckel mit großer Öffnung. Die Flasche wird matt transparent, Deckel und Druck in schwarz. Das Logo wird wie bei der Tasse vom letzten Jahr ausfallen. Ich werde 25Stück bestellen (ist die Mindestmengen), auf Grund der knappen Zeit nehme ich das Risiko auf einem Restbestand sitzen zu bleiben in Kauf, hab's ja auch selbst verdaddelt...

Der Preis wird bei 5,- pro Stück liegen.

Nun zum letzten Organisatorischen: bitte schreibt hier kurz, mit wieviel Personen ihr anreist, das ist wichtig für unseren Herbergsgeber wegen der Zimmerbelegung. Ich möchte es dem kleinen Nils nicht zumuten, mit mir, Lars und Peter in einem Zimmer nächtigen zu müssen
Da wir dieses Jahr nicht sooo viele TN sind, werden wir auch nicht das komplette Haus in Beschlag nehmen, sondern uns auf eine Etage beschränken können, das erspart einiges an Putzerei für unsere Gastgeber. Trotzdem werden wir das Haus für uns alleine haben.

Anreise geht ab morgens, nur kommen wir da halt noch nicht in die Zimmer, der Aussenbereich steht aber zur Verfügung und Lengries ist groß genug für uns alle, vor Allem die Eisdiele

Bitte gebt mir bis einschl. WE Bescheid, damit ich Ruben und Dani vom Jugendgästehaus die Belegungdurchgeben kann.

Auf dann, Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Onegear (7. Juli 2017)

Ich reise alleine an mit vrsl. 3 Bikes (leider nur ein GT ).

Flaschen nehme ich *3 Stück
*
Bis die Tage! Freue mich!


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Juli 2017)

Hi alle zusammen !
Wir reisen zu viert an .
Tourenmässig sind wir recht pflegeleicht , da nur ich eine Gelände Runde fahren werde .
Nils ist solo noch nicht sattelfest genug und Tilda fährt maximal 2h Hänger und wenn sie keinen Bock mehr hat , tut sie das auch lauthals kund . Kerstin wird also mit den Kids bissl Radweg fahren und ansonsten findet sich bestimmt ein Alternativprogramm .
Flaschen nehmen wir 4 .
Gruss Benjamin, Kerstin, Nils und Tilda
Für uns bitte kein Zimmer mit Stockbetten!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

so ruhig hier...nur noch a paar Mal schlafen. Vielleicht hilft ja die Aussicht auf die Weihe dieses schönen Forrädles um etwas Wallung in diesen Thread zu bringen:








Nachdem es nun nach dem Resto-Mod lange genug herum hing, wird es zum GT Treffen in den Wald entführt und dort entjungfert 

Ach ja, und wenn es nun noch immer noch juckt, der reagiert vielleicht hierauf:





See you soon..

peru


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2017)

Ich hab auch schon eingekauf

Morgen werd ich noch eine Tour ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juli 2017)

@peru73 
Du willst uns doch nicht allen Ernstes weiss machen , dass du ne Woche lang das Bier spazieren fährst - da kommt doch nix mehr in Lenggries an 

Nachdem der Basar in den letzten Jahren eher untergegangen ist , würde ich von meiner Seite aus auch gut darauf verzichten können .
Falls jemand was von meinen aktuellen Verkäufen hier , im Classik Forum oder im Bikemarkt haben möchte , kann ich das natürlich gerne mitnehmen .

Also dann bis Freitag


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Juli 2017)

2-3 Seidla zu jeder Brotzeit und schwupps isse weg, die Brüh 

Ich bring a nix mit zum Basar, es sei denn, es mag jemand ein GT LTS Thermoplast kaufen 

Freitag wirds wohl spät...vor 3 komm ich nicht aus der Arbeit raus...

VG
peru



Ketterechts schrieb:


> @peru73
> Du willst uns doch nicht allen Ernstes weiss machen , dass du ne Woche lang das Bier spazieren fährst - da kommt doch nix mehr in Lenggries an
> 
> Nachdem der Basar in den letzten Jahren eher untergegangen ist , würde ich von meiner Seite aus auch gut darauf verzichten können .
> ...


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juli 2017)

Benjamin, Tony, Olli, wann plant ihr ca anzureisen?

Da Lars kommt scho eher früher Nachmittag, der kann euch einweisen, da ich evtl erst gegen sechs da sein werde, bzw zwischendrin noch mal weg muss...

Peter, seit dem Franken in Bayern ist, gibt's keine Grenzkontrollen mehr, da geht's in einem Rutsch durch


----------



## Onegear (24. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre so früh es geht in Berlin los (ca. 8 Uhr) und hoffe auf wenig Stau. Ich hoffe, um 17-18 Uhr da zu sein. Deine Nummer hab ich ja im Notfall Gerrit! Da ich nach dem Treffen direkt für 5 Monate nach Graz gehe, habe ich etwas mehr Gepäck dabei und leider nur Platz für ein GT und meine Stadtgurke :-D Das Avalanche muss leider hier bleiben 
Aber in Graz gibt es wohl 2 GT Händler. Vielleicht kauf ich mir dann da was Modernes für den Schöckl  

Olli


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juli 2017)

Wir wollen hier so nach dem Frühstück los - also so gegen 10 Uhr .

Da wir aber mit mindestens einer längeren Pause planen müssen , denke ich nicht , dass wir vor 16 Uhr da sind .


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juli 2017)

Wie gesagt, Lars und/oder ich werden euch in Empfang nehmen.

Das Wetter soll übrigens angeblich recht gut werden, diesmal also kein Regenklamottentest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (25. Juli 2017)

Ich muss leider meine diesjährige Teilnahme am GT-Treffen kurzfristig absagen. Durch einen Trauerfall in der Familie ist mir gerade nicht nach Urlaub zumute, ausserdem fahre ich zur Zeit ständig zwischen Kassel und Berlin hin und her, um mich um zwei Firmen zu kümmern.

Ich hoffe ihr habt eine schöne Zeit und regenarme Touren.

Sebastian


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juli 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Lars und/oder ich werden euch in Empfang nehmen.
> 
> Das Wetter soll übrigens angeblich recht gut werden, diesmal also kein Regenklamottentest


Ich nehm auf alle Fälle warme , wetter/regenfeste Klamotten mit - man weiss ja nie ⛆❄⛈

@Sebastian - sehr schade , aber absolut verständlich und Grüsse ausm Süden


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Juli 2017)

Nachdem der Sebastian leider nicht kommen kann , würden wir - also eigentlich Kerstin - in die Bresche springen und die Kuchen Versorgung sichern .
Also dann bis Morgen


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2017)

Wir wünschen euch ganz viel Spaß und vor allem trockenes Wetter für das GT-Treffen. Auf das ihr nicht zu lange im Stau stehen müsst. Unsere Tageszeitung machte da heute wenig Mut. 

Trinkt für uns einen mit. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Juli 2017)

Hi,

also Euer Seehuber macht ja schon noch Grenzkontrollen ....aber ich mach mir eher Gedanken wegen Stau und Rush Hour, auch wenn schon Ferien sind...

@Kettentrumm : mein Beileid und schade...cu next year...

Jörg und Insa: wir werden Euch vermissen...da ihr zu zweit seit darf ich ja dann zwei Bierse für Euch mittrinken...wer wird sich nun dieses Jahr würdig für den Grill erweisen?

Soll eigentlich außer Kuchen noch irgendwas anderes mitgebracht werden? Stühle/Bänke/Holzkohle/Stripperinnen/Nutella/Milch/ Brennholz o.ä? Oder kaufen wir vor Ort und machen wieder Abrechnung?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon mal für den Waden Contest gewappnet.....gestern bei der Spiro max. 420 Watt getreten...80 Watt mehr im Max. als 2016....

So, bis Freitag!!!! Freue mich!

VG
peru



epic2006 schrieb:


> Peter, seit dem Franken in Bayern ist, gibt's keine Grenzkontrollen mehr, da geht's in einem Rutsch durch


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Juli 2017)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon mal für den Waden Contest gewappnet.....gestern bei der Spiro max. 420 Watt getreten...80 Watt mehr im Max. als 2016....
> ...



Da können wir ja bald auf Elektrogrill umsteigen


----------



## cleiende (27. Juli 2017)

Das Peterle...unfassbar.
Ich wünsche Euch ein tolles Wochenende und schaue mal zu daß ich wieder mehr aufs Rad komme, dem Rücken zuliebe war ich mehr im Wasser.


----------



## pago79 (27. Juli 2017)

Räder sind verstaut, morgen früh gehts los...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Juli 2017)

Da haben wir es dieses Jahr endlich mal geschafft, den Grill von diesem veganen Zeug freizuhalten, und dann Elektrogrillen???

Zum Schluss trinken wir noch alkoholfreies Bier und fahren K....


NIEMALS 

Außerdem ist ja schon das Toasten sehr schwierig 







VG
Peru




Ketterechts schrieb:


> Da können wir ja bald auf Elektrogrill umsteigen


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2017)

Es ist alles vor Ort, Brennholz wollte der Tony mitbringen, Kohle hab ich gestern gekauft, ansonsten ist dort ein Gasgrill...

Ich Depp hab mir gestern sauber in den Finger gesäbelt, ich hoffe, dass es mit dem radeln trotzdem was wird, aktuell hoffe ich noch. Immerhin ist die Fingerkuppe noch dran, hatte ich auch schon anders...

Allen eine gute Reise! Und über Kerstins Kuchen freuen wir uns natürlich!

Den Grillmeister würfeln wir dann aus...

Einkaufen könnt ihr sonst vor Ort, Supermarkt ist ca. 300m entfernt und in Lenggries braucht man sein Fahrrad nich absperren, hier ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2017)

DHL hat die Zustellung der Flaschen versemmelt 

Gutes Personal ist halt schwer zu finden


----------



## der_ulmer (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## epic2006 (29. Juli 2017)

So, hier noch in paar Bilder vom regenfrein Lenggries:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2176849]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2176850]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2176851]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2176852]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2176853]
	
[/URL]

Und die Tour von heute:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2177015]
	
[/URL]

Fehlersuchbild:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2177016]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2177017]
	
[/URL]

Es folgt noch mehr...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (29. Juli 2017)

Euch noch viel Spaß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (31. Juli 2017)

So, das mit dem Grillmeister hat funktioniert, da hatte jeder seine Finger mit drin

Es war wieder mal eine total nette Runde, Tour hat meiner Meinung nach gut gepasst und selbst bei der Kaffeerunde gab es nur eine einzige Nachfrage, ob das ernst gemeint ist... Der Olli hatte glaub ich trotzdem seinen Spaß  der Junge is fit, den nehm' was nächstes Mal wieder mit!

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr, allerdings sollten wir die Planung bitte etwas früher beginnen. Peter hat schon anklingen lassen, dass er sich da engagieren würde...

DHL hat die Flaschen übrigens immer noch nicht geliefert...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Juli 2017)

Leute, auch ich bin wieder wohlbehalten in der Heimat gelandet und hab mich riesig gefreut, euch alle mal wiederzusehen bzw. kennenzulernen! Es war mir ein riesiges inneres Blumenpflücken! Und nicht nur wegen des Familienzuwachses eine herrlich entspannte und familiäre Atmosphäre. Großartig! Vielen Dank an alle, die das Treffen wieder zu dem gemacht haben, was es jedes Jahr ist: Keine Pflicht-, sondern vielmehr die Nr.1 der Kürveranstaltungen. Egal, wo wir uns nächstes Jahr sehen, ich freu mich schon jetzt. (und ich grübel mal über Leipzig...)

Mit Fotos kann ich leider nicht dienen - lediglich mit der herannahenden Apokalypse, welche sich sich im Nachhinein doch als als feuchter Furz herausstellte. Gerrit hat das in diesem Jahr wunderbar hinbekommen mit dem Wetter!







epic2006 schrieb:


> DHL hat die Flaschen übrigens immer noch nicht geliefert...



Schlechtes Personal ist gut zu bekommen....  Falls noch über, würde ich übrigens auch zwei nehmen - für den anderen Sachsen. Es sei denn, der dritte Sachse @Jinpster will auch noch eine...

I mog eich scho.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Juli 2017)

Hi zusammen,

auch von meiner Seite ein herzliches Dankeschön für ein entspanntes Wochenende. Gut, dass soviel Nachwuchs unterwegs ist und schon dabei war, dann können wir das nächste Mal etwas steigungsärmere Wege wählen und dafür dann die jungen Wilden machen lassen. Die Pfunde und das Alter haben sich diesmal deutlich bemerkbar gemacht bei der Uphill-Performance...

@epic2006 : Special thanks für das KS, habs nicht vergessen, bekommst Ersatz.

Zum Thema GT Treffen 2018 gibt sehr bald nen Thread von mir....

Servus
peru


----------



## epic2006 (31. Juli 2017)

Äh Päda, i griagat no fümwazwanzg...

Ich muss auch sagen, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr mehr und mehr zum Fixtermin wird, ohne Zwang, aber mit immer mehr Wollen! Nächstes Jahr darf ich noch die Jungsrunde fahren, danach geht der Hängercontest los


----------



## Onegear (31. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,

was soll ich sagen: War geil!   Wirklich eine sehr nette und lockere Truppe und auch als "Neuling" fühlt man sich wunderbar aufgenommen!

Danke vielmals für Orga, Kuchen und alles, was das Wochenende so gelungen gemacht hat!

Beste Grüße aus Graz, wo das Wetter diese Woche mindestens (!!) mit dem Samstag in Lenggries mithalten kann  

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (31. Juli 2017)

Auch wir sind gut wieder zuhause angekommen .

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an die Orga - schee wars

Kleine Auswahl - wobei viel mehr Bilder hamma wie immer mal wieder net gemacht .





















Wir freuen uns auch jedes Jahr tierisch auf diesen Termin .

See you all lately 2018 in ??


----------



## epic2006 (23. August 2017)

So, nun komm ich zeitlich auch zum Verteilen der Flaschen!

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2186656]
	
[/URL]

Bitte einne PN an mich, mit Anzahl, Adresse und gewünschter Versandart (DHL Paket od. Päckchen) was anderes möcht ich auf Grund der dezentralen Abgabestellen nicht anbieten, da ich sonst nur noch unterwegs bin...

Über Abholung würde ich mich natürlich besonders freuen!!!

Kostenpunkt 5,- pro Flasche + Versand, 25 Flaschen sind verfügbar.

Noch 17 Stück verfügbar

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2017)

PN kommt


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2017)

Check!

Noch 13 Flaschen...


----------



## epic2006 (5. September 2017)

So, die ersten vier Pakete sind unterwegs.


----------



## epic2006 (5. September 2017)

Noch vier Flaschen verfügbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. September 2017)

Flaschen sind heile angekommen. Dank Dir!


----------



## Ketterechts (8. September 2017)

Auch unsere sind wohlbehalten bei uns eingetroffen .

Danke nochmal 

Gruss aus Alleze


----------



## Onegear (18. September 2017)

Meine auch! Und eine hat auch den Weg nach Graz schon gefunden :-D Merci auch für das ganze Bekleidungspaket


----------



## Pilatus (19. September 2017)

Ketterechts schrieb:


>



bin nur zufällig hier reingestolpert.
wie geil ist bitte das "Xizang" gibt es davon noch bessere Bilder?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2017)

WELCHES Xizang meinste denn??????????



Pilatus schrieb:


> bin nur zufällig hier reingestolpert.
> wie geil ist bitte das "Xizang" gibt es davon noch bessere Bilder?


----------



## Pilatus (19. September 2017)

wieviele Xizang sind denn auf dem Bild?
Das neue im Oldschool-look mit der Fake Mag21


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. September 2017)

Auf dem Bild sind 2 zu sehen....das andere auch weiter oben auf dem Boden liegend...



Pilatus schrieb:


> wieviele Xizang sind denn auf dem Bild?
> Das neue im Oldschool-look mit der Fake Mag21


----------



## epic2006 (20. September 2017)

Das Fakeoldschoolteil ist von mir, mehr Fotos in meinen Alben Touren und in einem der drei Xizang-Fotoordner. Hier gibt's auch einen Aufbaufaden dazu, hab aber den Titel vergessen.

So, unser Flaschentest war ernüchternd. Spülmaschinenfest ja, aber leider nicht flaschenhalterfest. Nach einer Tour war der Aufdruck quasi weg, Halter war ein H2O. Ärgerlich.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. September 2017)

Am ZR 1.0 haben die das > 90 km mit ca. 1 Stunde im Regen und Dreck gut überstand...Halter waren vom Ali...sind nur a wengla hart, da musst saugen wie a Ochs wennst am Berg scho außer Atem bist .....

Das nächste Mal dann Tacx Shiva ?



epic2006 schrieb:


> So, unser Flaschentest war ernüchternd. Spülmaschinenfest ja, aber leider nicht flaschenhalterfest. Nach einer Tour war der Aufdruck quasi weg, Halter war ein H2O. Ärgerlich.
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Pilatus (21. September 2017)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das Fakeoldschoolteil ist von mir



Sehr schönes Rad, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (21. September 2017)

peru73 schrieb:


> Am ZR 1.0 haben die das > 90 km mit ca. 1 Stunde im Regen und Dreck gut überstand...Halter waren vom Ali...sind nur a wengla hart, da musst saugen wie a Ochs wennst am Berg scho außer Atem bist .....
> 
> Das nächste Mal dann Tacx Shiva ?



Du ausser Atem ??
Also unterhopft ja , aber ausser Atem ?!
Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen bei grade mal 90km aufm Rennrädle - des is doch gerade mal Einrollen .


----------

